# Корден: лечит ли грыжи и протрузии или наоборот калечит ещё больше?



## Moralproxy (12 Июл 2015)

Широко распространена реклама этого чудо-бруска для позвоночника. Куча отзывов и видео в интернете. Принцип работы в том, при лежании на нём начинается давление на околопозвоночные глубинные мышцы, расположенные в больном сегменте позвоночника, которое расслабляет их.
Но тут сразу вопрос, ведь закрепощение мышц организм делает сам, чтобы ограничить подвижность в поражённом сегменте в целях регенерации, при расслаблении спазмированных мышц,  подвижность в сегменте наоборт возрастает, а это вроде не хорошо.....Вобщем непанятна, стоит использовать при шейных протрузиях или нет???
Кто пробовал????


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Июл 2015)

Извините, без цитаты, планшет глючит. 
Мне  думается, что шею вообще нельзя трогать без консультации с врачом, имеется в виду с ВРАЧОМ, тем более таким агрессивным аппаратом.


----------



## Moralproxy (12 Июл 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Извините, без цитаты, планшет глючит.
> Мне думается, что шею вообще нельзя трогать без консультации с врачом, имеется в виду с ВРАЧОМ, тем более таким агрессивным аппаратом.


Вот и у меня такие сомнения...


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Июл 2015)

Moralproxy написал(а):


> Вот и у меня такие сомнения...


Не исключаю, что уже на воду дую, но рекламные отзывы попадаются шедевральные: 
_*Виталий, 42 года*: Из-за высокого роста и постоянной сидячей работы у меня произошло смещение позвоночных дисков. Боли были непередаваемые. Аппарат Корден, отзывы о котором я услышал от коллег по работе, заставили меня задуматься о покупке. Как оказалось, это был мой лучший выбор. Сейчас я здоров и спина моя не болит._

У меня тоже смещение, и если улягусь на эту хреновину, то боюсь, что уже не встану.


----------



## Moralproxy (12 Июл 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Не исключаю, что уже на воду дую, но рекламные отзывы попадаются шедевральные:
> _*Виталий, 42 года*: Из-за высокого роста и постоянной сидячей работы у меня произошло смещение позвоночных дисков. Боли были непередаваемые. Аппарат Корден, отзывы о котором я услышал от коллег по работе, заставили меня задуматься о покупке. Как оказалось, это был мой лучший выбор. Сейчас я здоров и спина моя не болит._
> 
> У меня тоже смещение, и если улягусь на эту хреновину, то боюсь, что уже не встану.


Да, но загвоздка вот в чём. Народ аппарат берёт, люди и с грыжами, и со смещениями, и наверняка, если полагать что аппарат этот калечит, должно было скопиться немало негативных отзывов, а так же должны всплыть люди, которых этот аппарат поставил на грань инвалидности. Наверняка кто-то должен был пострадать, начать судиться - но ничего этого нету, громких скандалов нет, вот в чём прикол..............


----------



## Ангелина Т (12 Июл 2015)

Moralproxy написал(а):


> Да, но загвоздка вот в чём. Народ аппарат берёт, люди и с грыжами, и со смещениями, и наверняка, если полагать что аппарат этот калечит, должно было скопиться немало негативных отзывов, а так же должны всплыть люди, которых этот аппарат поставил на грань инвалидности. Наверняка кто-то должен был пострадать, начать судиться - но ничего этого нету, громких скандалов нет, вот в чём прикол..............


Нуу..может он и правда волшебный , но на себе не экспериментируйте , пусть сначала Доктора дадут добро 
Знаете что, меня ещё убило - в рекламе пишут , что везде по 5000, а мы продадим за 2000, маркетинговый ход , как у разносчиков ножей, утюгов  у станций метро или по подъездам.


----------



## Moralproxy (12 Июл 2015)

Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Не исключаю, что уже на воду дую, но рекламные отзывы попадаются шедевральные:
> _*Виталий, 42 года*: Из-за высокого роста и постоянной сидячей работы у меня произошло смещение позвоночных дисков. Боли были непередаваемые. Аппарат Корден, отзывы о котором я услышал от коллег по работе, заставили меня задуматься о покупке. Как оказалось, это был мой лучший выбор. Сейчас я здоров и спина моя не болит._
> 
> У меня тоже смещение, и если улягусь на эту хреновину, то боюсь, что уже не встану.


Да, но загвоздка вот в чём. Народ аппарат берёт, люди и с грыжами, и со смещениями, и наверняка, если полагать что аппарат этот калечит, должно было скопиться немало негативных отзывов, а так же должны всплыть люди, которых этот аппарат поставил на грань инвалидности. Наверняка кто-то должен был пострадать, начать судиться - но ничего этого нету, громких скандалов нет, вот в чём прикол..............


Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Нуу..может он и правда волшебный , но на себе не экспериментируйте , пусть сначала Доктора дадут добро
> Знаете что, меня ещё убило - в рекламе пишут , что везде по 5000, а мы продадим за 2000, маркетинговый ход , как у разносчиков ножей, утюгов у станций метро или по подъездам.


Да, поэтому и сомнения, что попахивает MLM шелухой..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2015)

Просто организм умнее нас.
Чтобы расслабить, там где есть защитный спазм, давления и мобилизации недостаточно.


----------

